# Deca fatigue????



## pirovoliko (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any personal experience or general/specific knowledge of deca fatigue?   

Curious because Im 6 weeks into a TPP/NPP cycle that was going well until about 10 days ago when I just found myself to be really tired almost out of the blue.  My appetite also shut down quite a bit.  Have lost about 4-5 pounds over that time.  At the time I was taking 12.5 asin and have caber on hand but did not use it as of yet.  Did a little research and read about this deca fatigue which supposedly occurs in many users, but the info as to the real cause is very nonspecific and vague.  Some say its high or low estro, others claim its prolactin sides, and others claim its just a side that comes with deca rendering it not for everyone.  Some guys have claimed to sleep over 30 hours in a row.    

Since monday I have stepped up asin to 12.5 ED and have added caber .5 mg 2x/week and plan to continue this way for another week.  Feeling a bit better and appetite is getting back to normal and weight increasing again.  I have scheduled myself for bloods this friday - female hormone panel and prolactin panel, so should know more by next week.  But in the meantime, opinions, advice welcome regarding my personal situation (Ai/caber dosage, continue cycle, etc...)  as well as any other information on deca fatigue in general and its causes.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm on wk 7 of npp.. I haven't noticed a loss of appetite but I know if I dnt keep my food intake up it effects me a ton.. I have been sleeping like a baby lately but thts usual when I'm on cycles.. I'm curious the suggestions ppl give here..


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 20, 2012)

Im at 4200-4500 cals a day, so even when appetite dropped I was still near 3500.  But appetite is back - i think i was just too tired to eat and slept through meal times.  Main thing was just being tired all day...based on other research Ive done, im pretty sure my estro is high, so I stepped up my AI and feel better already and started caber (which Im divided as to if thats the right thing to do - figure it cant hurt) and am scheduled for bloods on Friday which will tell the story.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 20, 2012)

Im also aware that fatigue is a symptom of elevated RBC and crit, so I expect to see that in my labwork and donate blood next week....


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 20, 2012)

You could be fatigued from using deca due to an increase in prolactin production. It is the hormone most known for being secreted during an orgasm and the reason why men have the difficulty or inability to achieve another erection. My advice is you search for some threads here and read up on the drug cabergoline. This will help reduce prolactin levels in your body.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 20, 2012)

Take the Caber 2x week bro for prolactin protection and a sense of well being from the dopamine it will help stimulate.  When you get your labs back it will tell you a lot more about your estrogen levels. The symptoms for too low and too high are similar and fatigue is one of them.

Are you on HGH? If you are that is a very common side if you are dosing any in the morning. 

I will say this here, and I have said it many times, for whatever reason I absolutely do NOT like deca/npp. It simply makes me feel like shit the whole time I am on it. The irony to me about it is Tren is just the opposite for me. I feel GREAT on tren and never want to come off. I cannot bulk though with deca or npp, if I bulk (as I am now) it's test only.

Keep us posted brother.
Respect,
Vette


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 20, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Take the Caber 2x week bro for prolactin protection and a sense of well being from the dopamine it will help stimulate.  When you get your labs back it will tell you a lot more about your estrogen levels. The symptoms for too low and too high are similar and fatigue is one of them.
> 
> Are you on HGH? If you are that is a very common side if you are dosing any in the morning.
> 
> ...



Thanks Vette.  I just took the caber this week and am feeling better.  But also upped the AI in case of the estro.  

Was dosing hgh in AM but stopped and have been dosing postworkout these last ten days, so think im ok there.   

Hope I can say the same about tren when the time comes.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 20, 2012)

My appitite fell off the last 5 weeks of my npp cycle. I cut the cycle short because of this and even when I was force feeding myself I couldn't gain a lb. it was weird. I cut my cycle short and have just been cruising on test and gaining like a champ again. I'm cruising for 1 more week and then just gonna try to bulk on a gram of test and drol. It's been awhile since I've only ran a test oral only cycle so we'll see how it goes. 

Without bloods it's all a guessing game. Like Vette said, high e and low e symptoms are very similar. The only way I can tell a difference is my joints hurt when it's low and I'm moody when it's high. I don't get sensitive nips just moodiness. If you're feeling better upping your AI then more then likely it was high. Just be careful not to keep up a high dose for too long so you don't crash your e. Report back when you have bloods. And caber will make you feel like a champ. I've continued my caber dose even off 19 nors because of this.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 20, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> My appitite fell off the last 5 weeks of my npp cycle. I cut the cycle short because of this and even when I was force feeding myself I couldn't gain a lb. it was weird. I cut my cycle short and have just been cruising on test and gaining like a champ again. I'm cruising for 1 more week and then just gonna try to bulk on a gram of test and drol. It's been awhile since I've only ran a test oral only cycle so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Without bloods it's all a guessing game. Like Vette said, high e and low e symptoms are very similar. The only way I can tell a difference is my joints hurt when it's low and I'm moody when it's high. I don't get sensitive nips just moodiness. If you're feeling better upping your AI then more then likely it was high. Just be careful not to keep up a high dose for too long so you don't crash your e. Report back when you have bloods. And caber will make you feel like a champ. I've continued my caber dose even off 19 nors because of this.




Yeah colt, its crazy...the firsrt half of my cycle was phenomenal.  Feeling good, seeing changes before my eyes and then BOOM,,,,just hit a brick wall one day and was plain exhausted all the time.  Will follow up with bloods results next week.   But will also consider cutting the npp...maybe not for me


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll be starting an npp cycle here soon. Hope this will not be an issue for me. But I think it's probably more related to high/low estro or high prolactin then the properties of a nandrolone


----------



## Rage Strength (Dec 21, 2012)

I hate deca. All it did for me was give me temporary tits(letro took care of), an accordion dick, and the pillsbury dough boy look. I'm all for tren. That shit makes me grow just looking at that liquid gold.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 21, 2012)

It's makes me lethargic and out of breath big time.


----------



## PFM (Dec 22, 2012)

Kicked off with TPP/NPP, was feeling pretty good until I made the transition to ND/Test E. Hoping it's just some mgs slack in the switch, my motivation is shit. I used NPP & ND few times and never felt this lazy slacker thing. Pretty sure for me it's some lag going shorts to longs.

Weight is up, appetite is normal, just lazy.


----------

